# Zeiss Ikon Contaflex super



## benlonghair (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi everyone. I was going through a box of camera equipment that mom collected over the years. Lots of stuff. Three cameras, the SRT201 that I learned on, a Miranda and... what's this, this is a name I recognize! A Zeiss Ikon. 

It has some issues. Mainly the lens is off the front, which from what I can see is bad. I worked for an hour or more last night trying to figure how it originally attached. It looks like a screw-in mount, but I can't seem to figure how to make it line up. Then to make matters worse, the focusing ring came off the lens. Great.

Anyhow, the shutter seems to work, although I don't think it's working perfectly, which could have something to do with the fact that the lens isn't completely mounted. Mechanically everything else seems sound. It looks like it'd be a fun camera to mess around with if it works.

Is this camera even worth taking to a repair shop to get a quote on?

If anyone's interested, I'll post pics when I get home tonight.


----------



## compur (Jul 15, 2009)

^ The Contaflex Super accepts interchangeable, bayonet mount lenses
(actually, just the front element of the lens interchanges).

The user manual can be found here.

Like many vintage cameras, professional repairs often cost more than
replacement.


----------



## benlonghair (Jul 15, 2009)

Ya, the lens itself isn't supposed to come off. I have had the element out, which is pretty standard (button, qtr turn, remove) but the lens is off at the focusing ring... in other words, the gears that run the shutter and aperture are exposed. I think it's a good one for the junk heap.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Jul 15, 2009)

i have one, and enjoyed it for a little while.
i found a full manual PDF somewhere online i could email to you if you'd like.

*EDIT* just saw compur's link.  

it is not worth much at all if that;s what youre asking...at least not that i could figure from my searches.


----------



## benlonghair (Jul 16, 2009)

Looking around it's worth less that $75. I was more interested in it optically. Zeiss supposedly makes some nice lenses, so I was thinking if this was an optically awesome camera, it might be worth fixing even if it's not worth anything for resale. 

Apparently not, though. Think I'll just stick with my Nikon.


----------



## Mike_E (Jul 17, 2009)

Don't give up on Zeiss folders, get a 6X9 and have a blast.  You'll be amazed.

Ask Mitica100, perhaps he might know where a deal could be found.


----------



## Dwig (Jul 17, 2009)

benlonghair said:


> Looking around it's worth less that $75. I was more interested in it optically. Zeiss supposedly makes some nice lenses, ...



The interchangeable front cell approach imposed some rather drastic compromises on the optics. In general, the 50mm f/2.8 delivered excellent results, but the others were less than outstanding. 

Finding a Contarex Super in good condition would be desirable, but they aren't worth an expensive repair. They, like all leaf shuttered SLRs are very complicated and expensive to repair if you can find someone who can do the job.


----------



## Mitica100 (Jul 18, 2009)

For a comprehensive web site in Zeiss and other camera (repair), visit David Richert's site.


----------

